# 7600 Deere, one remote won't work??



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

I have a 7600 Deere MFWD that is my main haying tractor.

Lately, I've been having grief with my #1 remote. Started off that it seemed to be really slow the last few days as though it didn't want to build top pressure either, I had to switch the haybine remotes such that the lift and lower was in remote #2 and the swing tongue was in #1 which worked but very slow.

Now I can't get any oil from remote #1 at all. Even if I crack the lines behind the couplers I'm getting no oil at all. The lever and linkage seems to be connected just fine, you can see the cable moving the valve at the back of the block behind the cab but no oil at all out of the remote? All other hydraulic functions on the tractor are working normally.

Anybody ever had this?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I had it on a 7200.....it was a bad little clip that had to be replaced on top of the valve stem. Had to take stem apart......maybe you didn't but I did.....seemed to be the best way. Took about 2 hours to finish.


----------



## Shady Lane (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, where is this valve stem and how do you get at it?

Is it below the flow control knob?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Had the same on our Olivers/Whites, not sure what John Deere uses but I had a cracked flow check that wedged in the bore. Took me maybe 5 minutes to fix it once I "borrowed" one from another tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Shady Lane said:


> Thanks, where is this valve stem and how do you get at it?
> Is it below the flow control knob?


The clip was on top of the valve stem below where the selection control valve adjustment is......the one that selects between piston, motor. Yours may not have that, not sure....depends on the valve. The stem goes down the length of the valve body, don't drop it......


----------

